# شريط ابوابك مفتوحة ليا



## koky (27 مارس 2006)

*شريط ابوابك مفتوحة ليا*

*فريق الحياة الافضل​

يقدم​ 






" شريط ابوابك مفتوحة ليا "

Better Life 

فريق الحياة الافضل






يا رب ليك كل السجود 


​ 


لك السجود وحدك ​ 



أبوابك مفتوحة لى ​ 



سلام لشعب الرب ​ 



كان فى إيدك ​ 

​ 



فى مرة قعدت أفكر ​ 

​ 


مسيحى للأرض جيت ​ 




من إله مثلك ​ 




يا إلهى يا إلهى ​ 

​ 



أمل إذنك يا إلهى ​ 



الرب نورى وخلاصى ​ 

​ 



أبانا الذى فى السما ​ 



الإستماع بصورة متصلة ​​




http://www.search-the-books.net/hymn...tou7a_cont.ram






​

*


----------



## BESHOY2005 (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ابوابك مفتوحة ليا*

thanx koky ,but i think it 'll be better to be downloadable file in stead listening one


----------



## البير فواد هرمن (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: شريط ابوابك مفتوحة ليا*

شكرا ليك اوي


----------



## البير فواد هرمن (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: شريط ابوابك مفتوحة ليا*

اريد شريط فاديا بازي من فضلك الشريط الجديد جيت للعالم


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يوليو 2010)

*رد: شريط ابوابك مفتوحة ليا*

شكرا ليكى 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: شريط ابوابك مفتوحة ليا*


----------

